# IBS India



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello ,

I see there are similar groups for IBS sufferers in India but none of them are active. It would be great if people from India can join so we can talk about brands of drugs , doctors , Ayurveda and just about anything else that can be helpful like how one can cope with this condition in the work place e.t.c


----------



## yogendra (Jul 9, 2021)

I have tried IBS pack from Planet Ayurveda, it is expensive. It kept my IBS-D under control but did not cure it in 6 months of use.


----------

